# Metal Showing Through on Tires



## rourkem (Jan 2, 2002)

I have a set of Michelin Pilot Sport tires on a BMW 330Ci with 16,500 miles. The treads still look decent to me, but in two places, on the outside part of the tire where it touches the ground, there seems to be metal showing through the rubber. 

Why is there metal in the part of the tread that contacts the ground? Do I need to replace my tires immediately?

Thanks,
Rourke


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

You better replace them NOW !!!!

That is very dangerous to be driving around with the metal bands showing . . . I would recommend you don't drive the car . . . seriously !!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

rourkem said:


> *Why is there metal in the part of the tread that contacts the ground? Do I need to replace my tires immediately?*


:yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

You're seeing the "steel belts" in your steel belted radials.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Yes, definitely replace those tires ASAP. It's extremely dangerous for you to be driving on them like that.

Is the metal showing on the outside edges of the tread? As in, near the edge where the tread becomes the sidewall? If so, and if the rest of the tread ON THE SAME TIRE really is in good shape, then you're either cornering very hard or driving on an underinflated tire. Or your camber/toe are overly aggressive, unless you don't mind replacing the tires more often.


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

Mmmmmm... Sparky burnouts!


Ed


----------

